# Mental stimulation



## MyronC (Sep 20, 2013)

Dear all
Weve just had a Vizsla puppy (9 weeks old now) and I was just wondering if anyone has any mentally stimulating games, etc... that you know work well; we need to give her variety as she's just learning to get used to the lease before we go for walks. And that's the second question: to her now putting the lease on is a game. How can I get her used to it without her wanting to bite it?
Thanks M


----------

